

Taking Control of Container Placement - phildougherty
https://medium.com/containership-articles/taking-control-of-container-placement-dafed5b54383

======
falconwings
This seems really powerful compared to other solutions I've used. Placing
containers using ECS has been a huge pain point. I'd be interested in trying
it out and look forward to more constraints in the future.

~~~
phildougherty
Thanks! We have experience with ECS as well and have found tags and
constraints to make life a lot easier when you are trying to containerize
everything.

